# Piglets



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

Who wants to see some cute baby Kunekune piglets?!? This is a first for us, we are super excited about them. Hopefully mom doesn't squish any.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 17, 2021)

How long have you had mom? I've heard some great things about them, as far as pigs go.


----------



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

We’ve had our boar for a little over a year and our two sows for a little less time.
They are the only kind of pig we’ve kept so I don’t know how they compare to others. They really do eat grass though, a lot of it.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 17, 2021)

If they eat the grass instead of rooting it up, that's already a big plus.


----------



## zovick (Dec 17, 2021)

dd33 said:


> Who wants to see some cute baby Kunekune piglets?!? This is a first for us, we are super excited about them. Hopefully mom doesn't squish any.
> 
> View attachment 337642
> 
> ...


Nice group of piglets! I see the mother appears quite placid, allowing you to pick up the baby.

I worked on the largest pig farm in CT in the mid-1960's and the sows were extremely protective. We could not get near their babies without putting a basket over the mother's faces to keep them from biting us. Of course we hardly ever approached the moms with babies unless it was time to vaccinate all the babies or to castrate the male babies, so the mothers were understandably upset on those days. 

Good luck with the little cuties.


----------



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

That’s what this breed is known for, they are a true grazing pig. They dug a little bit during the dry season last year but it wasn’t that bad. We will see how this dry season goes. My tolerance level for digging animals is pretty close to zero.


----------



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

zovick said:


> Nice group of piglets! I see the mother appears quite placid, allowing you to pick up the baby.
> 
> I worked on the largest pig farm in CT in the mid-1960's and the sows were extremely protective. We could not get near their babies without putting a basket over the mother's faces to keep them from biting us. Of course we hardly ever approached the moms with babies unless it was time to vaccinate all the babies or to castrate the male babies, so the mothers were understandably upset on those days.
> 
> Good luck with the little cuties.


The mom is quite calm but she is still pretty worn out. She is up, eating and drinking but tired. The boar is separated from them by a fence line right now so he doesn’t hurt them. He got very vocal when we had friends over to look at them earlier and he just charged me and tried to get my legs a few minutes ago. We will have to watch out for him now I guess.


----------



## ElliMae (Dec 17, 2021)

dd33 said:


> Who wants to see some cute baby Kunekune piglets?!? This is a first for us, we are super excited about them. Hopefully mom doesn't squish any.
> 
> View attachment 337642
> 
> ...


Adorable ??


----------



## zovick (Dec 17, 2021)

dd33 said:


> The mom is quite calm but she is still pretty worn out. She is up, eating and drinking but tired. The boar is separated from them by a fence line right now so he doesn’t hurt them. He got very vocal when we had friends over to look at them earlier and he just charged me and tried to get my legs a few minutes ago. We will have to watch out for him now I guess.


Yes, be careful. They can be rather aggressive. They have a very hard bite, too.

How much do the boar and sow weigh?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2021)

I had to look 'em up, as I hadn't heard of this variety. Very interesting! Almost makes me want one.


----------



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

zovick said:


> Yes, be careful. They can be rather aggressive. They have a very hard bite, too.
> 
> How much do the boar and sow weigh?


This sows last weigh in was two months ago and she was 165. She must be well over 200 now. We haven't weighed the boar in a while. I remember he was 190 at 1 year old because the target weight for weight for them when grown for meat is 175 to 200lbs at 1 year. He is probably in the 250-300lb range now. 
They are considered the smallest breed of pig but the weight range is something like 125 to 450lbs.


----------



## dd33 (Dec 17, 2021)

These pictures are from a month ago. This is the mom, Marble. Thats a mini pumpkin in the second picture.









This is the dad Rascal and our other sow Cider.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 17, 2021)

dd33 said:


> Who wants to see some cute baby Kunekune piglets?!? This is a first for us, we are super excited about them. Hopefully mom doesn't squish any.
> 
> View attachment 337642
> 
> ...


I love those cute little piggy feet ? too cute.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 17, 2021)

dd33 said:


> Who wants to see some cute baby Kunekune piglets?!? This is a first for us, we are super excited about them. Hopefully mom doesn't squish any.
> 
> View attachment 337642
> 
> ...


Super cool!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh they are way too cute!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 17, 2021)

If I lived out in the country again, I'd definitely have a few


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Dec 22, 2021)

I love kune-kune pigs! I always want to play with their little neck wattles. Those are some nice looking piggies (and goat!)


----------



## Sandoval (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm not sure if the Syrian Hamsters differ from the other ones, but I have a hamster, and most of my knowledge about it is from the internet.


----------

